# [Mail Server] IMAP no funciona (Re-Abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados

EL proceso de migración de M$ a Linux continua, ahora con un mail server.

Mi servidor de correo es postfix 

mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5  USE="ipv6 ldap mysql pam ssl -cdb -dovecot-sasl -hardened -mbox -nis -postgres -sasl (-selinux) -vda"

Mi webmail es RoundCube 

mail-client/roundcube-0.3.1  USE="ldap mysql ssl -postgres -spell -vhosts"

He seguido las instrucciones de este documento

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/virt-mail-howto.xml

Creo que en algo he avanzado pero cuando intento logearme con el webmail me lanza el siguiente error.

ERROR

Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost.

111 : Connection refused

He revisado la configuracion un par de veces y creo que algo fuera de mi conocimeinto me esta causando problemas.

Podrian acosejarme de que puedo estar haciendo mal ?

De antemano gracias!

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

Hola

yo creo te falta el IMAP Server. Es mejor si tu usas Dovecot porque es mas simple de configurar.

Además necesitas "sasl" en postfix.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Mail_server_using_Postfix_and_Dovecot

saludos

andreas

----------

## JotaCE

 *BlueSkyDriver wrote:*   

> Hola
> 
> yo creo te falta el IMAP Server. Es mejor si tu usas Dovecot porque es mas simple de configurar.
> 
> Además necesitas "sasl" en postfix.
> ...

 

Gracias por tu respuesta BlueSkyDriver, estoy aplicando tu consejo. 

Quite todo lo que tenia instalado. y comenze de nuevo.

```
robocop ~ # emerge -pv postfix dovecot

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/postfix-2.6.5  USE="dovecot-sasl ipv6 ldap mysql sasl ssl -cdb -hardened -mbox -nis -pam -postgres (-selinux) -vda" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-mail/dovecot-1.2.11-r1  USE="berkdb bzip2 ipv6 ldap maildir mysql ssl zlib -caps -cydir -dbox -doc -kerberos -managesieve -mbox -pam -postgres -sieve -sqlite -suid -vpopmail" 0 kB
```

Para probar mi instalacion  .....

```
robocop ~ # telnet localhost smtp

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to localhost.

Escape character is '^]'.
```

No hace nada mas

mi archivo main.cf

http://pastebin.com/Mv6vNg7j

Mi archivo master.cf

http://pastebin.com/JE7DPEbU

mi archivo dovecot.conf

http://pastebin.com/N1QAqkF1

mi archivo dovecot-sql.conf

http://pastebin.com/9VfJmE3T

----------

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Les comento que volvi una vez mas todo desde cero y lo realice con el siguiente howto

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/virt-mail-howto.xml

siento que va todo en mejores condiciones pero al hacer 

```
obocop ~ # telnet 192.168.2.1 143

Trying 192.168.2.1...

Connected to 192.168.2.1.

Escape character is '^]'.

* OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 UIDPLUS CHILDREN NAMESPACE THREAD=ORDEREDSUBJECT THREAD=REFERENCES SORT QUOTA IDLE ACL ACL2=UNION STARTTLS] Courier-IMAP ready. Copyright 1998-2008 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING for distribution information.

a login jotace.sanhueza@gprmexico.net mipasswd

* BYE Temporary problem, please try again later

Connection closed by foreign host.
```

No se que esta sucediento, me puden ayudar ?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Como ves, el asunto del correo electrónico no es cosa simple. Son demasiadas piezas que se tienen que encajar e interactuar entre si para llegar a un servidor completo y funcional. Hasta que no entiendas completamente que función cumple cada pieza de software y como se comunica con el resto te vas a dar de cabezasos contra la pantalla.

Puntualmente no tengo experiencia con courier pero habiéndole dado una mirada por encima a la guía que estás siguiendo y por el mensaje de error que recibes con seguridad (o muy probablemente) courier no se está pudiendo conectar contra el servidor MySQL para validar el usuario.

Por que ocurre esto no tengo forma de saber pero dándole una mirada a los logs de MySQL y postfix seguramente alguna pista se encuentra. Si además estas usando IMAP cifrado, podrías también conectarte por este medio, SSL de por medio, para ver si el problema ocurre en ambos casos, como para ir sabiendo por dónde empezar a buscar.

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

Hola a Todos esta es parte del log de MySQL

```
100519 10:15:13 [Warning] No argument was provided tq

o --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

100519 10:15:14 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

100519 10:15:20 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled

InnoDB: use atomic builtins.

InnoDB: The first specified data file ./ibdata1 did not exist:

InnoDB: a new database to be created!

100519 10:15:21  InnoDB: Setting file ./ibdata1 size to 10 MB

InnoDB: Database physically writes the file full: wait...

100519 10:15:21  InnoDB: Log file ./ib_logfile0 did not exist: new to be created

InnoDB: Setting log file ./ib_logfile0 size to 5 MB

InnoDB: Database physically writes the file full: wait...

100519 10:15:21  InnoDB: Log file ./ib_logfile1 did not exist: new to be created

InnoDB: Setting log file ./ib_logfile1 size to 5 MB

InnoDB: Database physically writes the file full: wait...

InnoDB: Doublewrite buffer not found: creating new

InnoDB: Doublewrite buffer created

InnoDB: Creating foreign key constraint system tables

InnoDB: Foreign key constraint system tables created

100519 10:15:22  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 0

100519 10:15:22 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.

Version: '5.0.90-log'  socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'  port: 3306  Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.90-r2

100519 12:16:11 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Normal shutdown

100519 12:16:11  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...

100519 12:16:13  InnoDB: Shutdown completed; log sequence number 0 135801

100519 12:16:13 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete

100519 12:16:13 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled

InnoDB: use atomic builtins.

100519 12:16:13  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 135801

100519 12:16:13 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.

Version: '5.0.90-log'  socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'  port: 3306  Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.90-r2

100520 12:33:26 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Normal shutdown

100520 12:33:26  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...

100520 12:33:28  InnoDB: Shutdown completed; log sequence number 0 275920

100520 12:33:28 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete

100520 12:35:34 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled

InnoDB: use atomic builtins.

100520 12:35:35  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 275920

100520 12:35:35 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.

Version: '5.0.90-log'  socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'  port: 3306  Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.90-r2

100521 11:50:07 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Normal shutdown

100521 11:50:08  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...

100521 11:50:09  InnoDB: Shutdown completed; log sequence number 0 279796

100521 11:50:09 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete

100521 11:52:14 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled

InnoDB: use atomic builtins.

100521 11:52:14  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 279796

100521 11:52:15 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.

Version: '5.0.90-log'  socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'  port: 3306  Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.90-r2

100521 19:33:00 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Normal shutdown

100521 19:33:00  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...

100521 19:33:02  InnoDB: Shutdown completed; log sequence number 0 279806

100521 19:33:02 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete

100522  9:52:37 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

100522  9:52:37 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

100522  9:52:59 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled

InnoDB: use atomic builtins.

100522  9:53:00  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 279806

100522  9:53:00 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.

Version: '5.0.90-log'  socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'  port: 3306  Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.90-r2

100523  1:32:50 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Normal shutdown

100523  1:32:50  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...

100523  1:32:51  InnoDB: Shutdown completed; log sequence number 0 279816

100523  1:32:51 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete

100523  1:34:51 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled

InnoDB: use atomic builtins.

100523  1:34:51  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 279816

100523  1:34:52 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.

Version: '5.0.90-log'  socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'  port: 3306  Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.90-r2

100524  9:00:28 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Normal shutdown

100524  9:00:28  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...

100524  9:00:29  InnoDB: Shutdown completed; log sequence number 0 279816

100524  9:00:29 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete

100524  9:02:27 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled

InnoDB: use atomic builtins.

100524  9:02:27  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 279816

100524  9:02:27 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.

Version: '5.0.90-log'  socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'  port: 3306  Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.90-r2
```

Un oregunta que peca de boba.... donde esta el log de postfix ? :S

QUe pruebas puedo ir haciendo para saber donde esta el problema ?

QUe otros archivos podria mostrarles para que puedan ayudarme ?

Gracias de antemano!!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Postfix por defecto escribe toda la salida del log en /var/log/messages, esto se puede cambiar de todas formas, no has terminado de entender como viene la mano me parece. 

Postfix te provee de transporte para el protocolo SMTP únicamente. Según la guía que estás siguiendo, POP3 e IMAP te lo provee courier. Como nunca he usado courier no sé en donde guarda el log pero ese log es el que hay que mirar en busca de fallos o por lo menos, lo que te está dando el mensaje de error que has pegado mas arriba es courier con seguridad. Luego habría que determinar si postfix también falla o no.

En el log de MySQL que has pegado no veo nada fuera de lo normal.

Creo que ya te lo comenté en otra oportunidad pero por las dudas si te interesa probarlo, ya tengo dos serivdores de correo funcionando perfectamente que monté basándome en esta guía. También escribí en mi blog un poco de la parte conceptual del funcionamiento de un servidor de correo electrónico, quizás algo te ayude.

Salud!

**EDITO** Antes de que te sigas complicando, dispones de la posibilidad de configurar el registro point-to-record para el número de IP de tu servidor de correo electrónico? Sin un reverse PTR que se pueda resolver al mismo nombre que provee el banner de tu SMTP server (y por ende, sin un número de IP fijo, que a su vez te permitirá implementar SPF y Domankeys o DKIM) es imposible comunicarse con todas las de la ley con los grandes servidores de correo electrónico (hotmail, gmail, yahoo, etc...). Todo esto lo explico bien en la entrada de mi blog que te sugería mas arriba que leas.

----------

## JotaCE

Estimado :

Estoy por completo convencido que los programas que usas son la mejor alternativa asi que quitel el imap-courier y lo relacionado con el, e instale dovecot. siguiendo una guia para centos.

Creo que ya voy mejor en mi instalacion.

Ya tengo medio dominado postfix, dovecot y postfixadmin.

```
robocop ~ # telnet gprmexico.net 25

Trying 192.168.2.1...

Connected to gprmexico.net.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 gprmexico.net ESMTP Postfix

EHLO gentoo.org

250-gprmexico.net

250-PIPELINING

250-SIZE 10240000

250-VRFY

250-ETRN

250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

250-8BITMIME

250 DSN
```

/etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf

```

# Dovecot configuration file

protocols = imap imaps pop3 pop3s

ssl_cert_file = /etc/ssl/dovecot/server.pem

ssl_key_file = /etc/ssl/dovecot/server.key

mail_location = maildir:~/Maildir

protocol imap {

  #imap_client_workarounds = 

}

  

##

## POP3 specific settings

##

protocol pop3 {

  pop3_uidl_format = %08Xu%08Xv

}

##

## LDA specific settings

##

protocol lda {

}

auth default {

  mechanisms = plain

  passdb pam {

    args = "*"

  }

  userdb passwd {

  }

  user = root

dict {

  #quota = mysql:/etc/dovecot-dict-quota.conf 

  #expire = db:/var/lib/dovecot/expire.db

}
```

```
robocop ~ # telnet gprmexico.net 110

Trying 192.168.2.1...

telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
```

```

robocop ~ # telnet gprmexico.net 143

Trying 192.168.2.1...

telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
```

```
]

robocop ~ # /etc/init.d/dovecot restart

 * Starting dovecot ...

Last died with error (see error log for more information): Auth process died too early - shutting down                                                    [ !! ]
```

Quiero pensar que los telnet a los puertos 110 y 143 del servidor no dan resultados por que el servicio no esta levantado. 

La buena noticia es que luego de instalar correctamente postfix admin ya pude enviar un correo de prueba desde ahi.

Creo que algo ya he avanzado en esto. 

Agradecido de sus comentarios y esperando poder tener vuestra invaluable ayudar para poder terninar.....

Atentamente

----------

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Creo ir avanzando un poco mas con mi servidor de correo.

Como ya les comente,  quite el servicio imap-curier y levante dovecot.

Tambien levante roundcube, el problema que tengo ahora es que no puedo ver mi bandeja de entrada en roundcube y tampoco veo el resto de las carpetas como elementos enviados, papelera, etc. es como si unicamente con mi portal roundcube puedo enviar correos.

Tal vez estan en alguna parte pero no puedo verlos.

Alguna sugerencia ?

--- EDITO ---

Al logearme en roundcube me pide :

Nombre de usuario, contraseña y servidor, puede ser que unicamente me pida nombre de usuario y contraseña ?

----------

## opotonil

Para todo eso mira el fichero de configuracion de Roundcube, hay es donde se mapean las carpetas de spam, papelera, etc y tambien donde se especifica el servidor (no recuerdo si para que no lo pida basta con especificarlo o si va en otra opcion).

Salu2.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si puedes enviar correo para tu dominio es por que postfix que te provee de SMTP está funcionando. Para poder establecer una conexión cliente-servidor y recibir correo necesitas de dovecot (o courirer) funcionando, que te está dando ese mensaje de error que posteas al levantar el servicio. Sin dovecot no hay ni POP3, ni IMAP.

Mira la salida de /var/log/dovecot_error.log para ver que es lo que está fallando.

Sobre lo otro, te está faltando configurar esto en tu /var/www/localhost/htdocs/roundcube/config/main.inc.php:

```
// the mail host chosen to perform the log-in

// leave blank to show a textbox at login, give a list of hosts

// to display a pulldown menu or set one host as string.

// To use SSL/TLS connection, enter hostname with prefix ssl:// or tls://

$rcmail_config['default_host'] = 'tuhost.tudominio.tld';
```

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

Muchas gracias opotonil e Inodoro_Pereyra por tan buenos comentarios.

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Si puedes enviar correo para tu dominio es por que postfix que te provee de SMTP está funcionando. Para poder establecer una conexión cliente-servidor y recibir correo necesitas de dovecot (o courirer) funcionando, que te está dando ese mensaje de error que posteas al levantar el servicio. Sin dovecot no hay ni POP3, ni IMAP.
> 
> Mira la salida de /var/log/dovecot_error.log para ver que es lo que está fallando.
> 
> Sobre lo otro, te está faltando configurar esto en tu /var/www/localhost/htdocs/roundcube/config/main.inc.php:
> ...

 

Estimado Inodoro_Pereyra :

Primero que nada y antes que todo muchas gracias por tus siempre acertivos comentarios. he hecho pruebas de enviar correos desde mi servidor a mi cuenta gmail y otras hotmail y reciben bien, muy rapido por lo demas. conclusion postfix funciona

Acabo de ver el log de error luego de logearme con mi usuario y este es lo que dice

```
May 27 04:08:56 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<admin@gprmexico.net>, method=PLAIN, rip=192.168.2.1, lip=192.168.2.1, secured

May 27 04:08:56 IMAP(admin@gprmexico.net): Error: mkdir(/var/mail/gprmexico.net/admin/Maildir/cur) failed: Permission denied (euid=8(mail) egid=8(mem) missing +w perm: /var/mail)

May 27 04:08:56 IMAP(admin@gprmexico.net): Error: mkdir(/var/mail/gprmexico.net/admin/Maildir/cur) failed: Permission denied (euid=8(mail) egid=8(mem) missing +w perm: /var/mail)

May 27 04:08:56 IMAP(admin@gprmexico.net): Info: Disconnected: Logged out bytes=67/581
```

Segun veo el login fue correcto 

imap intenta crear la ruta del inbox pero hay algo que se lo impidece "failed: Permission denied (euid=8(mail) egid=8(mem) missing +w perm: /var/mail)

la carpeta /var/mail es un enlace simbolico :

```

robocop ~ # ls -FGg /var/mail

lrwxrwxrwx 1 15 Apr 27 07:59 /var/mail -> /var/spool/mail/
```

Como le doy el permiso que necesita la carpeta /var/mail ? o seria  /var/spool/mail ?

--- EDITO ---

Recordando la lectura de un mail LFS cambie de propietario la carpeta /var/mail

```
robocop ~ # chown -v mail /var/mail

changed ownership of `/var/mail' to mail
```

Ahora me permite hacer las rutas necesarias para almacenar el correo, pero sigo sin poder ver la carpeta inbox  :Sad: 

----------

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Aqui el buen JotaCE reportando su avance :

Acabo de descubrir que las carpetas "Enviados", "Papelera", "Basura" etc debo crearlas manualmente para cada usuario.

robocop ~ # telnet gprmexico.net 25

Trying 192.168.2.1...

Connected to gprmexico.net.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 gprmexico.net ESMTP Postfix

EHLO gmail.com

250-gprmexico.net

250-PIPELINING

250-SIZE 10240000

250-VRFY

250-ETRN

250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN

250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

250-8BITMIME

250 DSN

robocop ~ # telnet gprmexico.net 110

Trying 192.168.2.1...

Connected to gprmexico.net.

Escape character is '^]'.

+OK Dovecot ready.

user admin@gprmexico.net

+OK

pass admin

+OK Logged in.

stat

+OK 0 0

list

+OK 0 messages:

.

robocop ~ # telnet gprmexico.net 143

Trying 192.168.2.1...

Connected to gprmexico.net.

Escape character is '^]'.

* OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 LITERAL+ SASL-IR LOGIN-REFERRALS ID ENABLE STARTTLS AUTH=PLAIN AUTH=LOGIN] Dovecot ready.

a login admin@gprmexico.net admin

a OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 LITERAL+ SASL-IR LOGIN-REFERRALS ID ENABLE SORT SORT=DISPLAY THREAD=REFERENCES THREAD=REFS MULTIAPPEND UNSELECT IDLE CHILDREN NAMESPACE UIDPLUS LIST-EXTENDED I18NLEVEL=1 CONDSTORE QRESYNC ESEARCH ESORT SEARCHRES WITHIN CONTEXT=SEARCH LIST-STATUS QUOTA] Logged in

a list "" "*"

* LIST (\HasNoChildren) "." "Borradores"

* LIST (\HasNoChildren) "." "Correo no deceado"

* LIST (\HasNoChildren) "." "Trash"

* LIST (\HasNoChildren) "." "Sent"

* LIST (\HasNoChildren) "." "INBOX"

a OK List completed.

a select "INBOX"

* FLAGS (\Answered \Flagged \Deleted \Seen \Draft)

* OK [PERMANENTFLAGS (\Answered \Flagged \Deleted \Seen \Draft \*)] Flags permitted.

* 0 EXISTS

* 0 RECENT

* OK [UIDVALIDITY 1274953310] UIDs valid

* OK [UIDNEXT 1] Predicted next UID

* OK [HIGHESTMODSEQ 1] Highest

a OK [READ-WRITE] Select completed.

Lo cierto es que algo sucede con SMTP que no trabaja como corresponde. o algo yo debo estar haciendo mal que no logro configurar esto como se debe.

Ya voy en las ultimas.... 

Si me auto envio un correo, este no llega  a mi bandeja de entrada pero si lo envio a otro proveedor de mail como gmail este si llega.

Que otras prueba puedo hacer ?

En que otra cosa me podre ir fijando ?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Pega (o revisa a ver si das con el problema) el contenido de /var/log/dovecot_error.log por favor.

Por cierto, ya lo había visto antes y se me olvidó comentarte, no es bueno que se pueda verificar la existencia de cuentas de usuario en un servidor SMTP. Deshabilita el comando verify en postfix (el que figura como 250-VRFY en el banner del servidor).

En tu main.cf:

```
disable_vrfy_command = yes
```

Salud!

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Acabo de descubrir que las carpetas "Enviados", "Papelera", "Basura" etc debo crearlas manualmente para cada usuario. 
> 
> 

 

Yo tengo lo siguiente en Dovecot:

```

plugin {

  autocreate = [Localnet].Enviados

  autocreate2 = [Localnet].Papelera

  autocreate3 = [Localnet].Borradores

  autocreate4 = [Localnet].Spam

  autosubscribe = [Localnet].Enviados

  autosubscribe2 = [Localnet].Papelera

  autosubscribe3 = [Localnet].Borradores

  autosubscribe4 = [Localnet].Spam

}

```

La que si tiene que estar creada es "maildir" aunque creo recordar que si antes de recibir intentas enviar Postfix te la crea...

Salu2.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Pega (o revisa a ver si das con el problema) el contenido de /var/log/dovecot_error.log por favor.
> 
> Por cierto, ya lo había visto antes y se me olvidó comentarte, no es bueno que se pueda verificar la existencia de cuentas de usuario en un servidor SMTP. Deshabilita el comando verify en postfix (el que figura como 250-VRFY en el banner del servidor).
> 
> En tu main.cf:
> ...

 

Estimados...... una vez mas muchas gracias por sus comentarios  :Very Happy: 

El archivo dovecot.log tiene lineas como esta

```
May 28 13:49:10 dovecot: Info: Dovecot v1.2.11 starting up (core dumps disabled)

May 28 13:49:10 auth-worker(default): Info: mysql: Connected to localhost (postfix)

May 28 13:49:34 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<admin@gprmexico.net>, method=PLAIN, rip=192.168.2.1, lip=192.168.2.1, secured

May 28 13:49:34 IMAP(admin@gprmexico.net): Info: Disconnected: Logged out bytes=71/810

May 28 13:50:34 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<admin@gprmexico.net>, method=PLAIN, rip=192.168.2.1, lip=192.168.2.1, secured

May 28 13:50:34 IMAP(admin@gprmexico.net): Info: Disconnected: Logged out bytes=71/810

May 28 13:51:34 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<admin@gprmexico.net>, method=PLAIN, rip=192.168.2.1, lip=192.168.2.1, secured

May 28 13:51:34 IMAP(admin@gprmexico.net): Info: Disconnected: Logged out bytes=71/810
```

El archivo dovecot_error.log no estaba creado y lo acabo de agragar a la configuracion y dice algo como asi

```
May 28 13:55:05 dovecot: Warning: Killed with signal 15 (by pid=25212 uid=0 code=kill)

```

Que les parece ?

----------

## JotaCE

Despues de mucho pensar en cual es el problema...... USTEDES ME VAN A MATAR!!!!!

El servidor de correo esta junto con el cortafuegos, fisicamente en la misma maquina.

Les describo....

Tengo 4 servidores HP ProLiant

1.- Servidor Elastix - Asterisk ---> CentOS 

2- Servidor WEB / Carpetas Compartidas ---> Windows 2003

3- Base de Datos ---> Ubuntu

4- Cortafuegos ---- Gentoo

El cortafuegos tiene una regla que dice

#SERVIDOR WEB

ACCEPT	net	loc:192.168.2.198 	tcp	80,8080,25,110,143

ACCEPT	loc:192.168.2.198 	net	all

DNAT	net	loc:192.168.2.198 	tcp	80,8080,25,110,143

y luego una linea que dice 

DROP	loc	net			tcp	25,110,143

Ahi esta la razon de por que mi servidor recibe los correos.

Todo el trafico de net a local que reciben los puertos 80 8080 25 110 y 143 se pasan a 192.168.2.198 tan simple como eso.

No puedo tener 2 servidores que reciban solicidutdes de los mismos puertos..... o si ???

He pensado que lo que puedo hacer es mover las bases de datos del servidor MySQL (Ubuntu) al Cortafuegos (Gentoo), lo que me dejara un servidor disponible para uso exclusivo del correo.

Puedo instalar esta maquina exclusiva para email con una conexion ip fija como si estubiera fuera de mi red local. para que no pase por el cortafuegos.

Es muy estupido pensar asi ?

----------

## opotonil

No termino de entender... Si 192.168.2.198 no tiene instalado ningún servidor de correo para que quiere que le llegue el trafico de los puertos 25 y 110 (bueno a no ser que los utilices para otra cosa). Parece mas sencillo modificar el nat que mover mysql...

Salu2.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si que se puede tener dos servidores recibiendo tráfico en el mismo puerto local pero no en el mismo puerto de la interface WAN del router que hace NAT.

El router debería ser capaz de reenviar peticiones entrantes al puerto 110 a uno de los servidores en el mismo número de puerto, y el puerto 111 al otro de los servidores de correo pero esta vez al puerto 110 del mismo, por poner un ejemplo.

El problema con esto es que todos los servidores de correo que necesiten comunicarse con alguno de tus dos servidores lo harán únicamente por intermedio del puerto 25.

En el caso de que como dice optonil, solo haya un servidor de correo detrás del router, entonces lo mas facil es modificar la regla que esta reenviando puertos a la nada.

Si ya hay otro servidor de correo funcionando en .2.198, por que no hacer que el mismo maneje los dos dominios?

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> No termino de entender... Si 192.168.2.198 no tiene instalado ningún servidor de correo para que quiere que le llegue el trafico de los puertos 25 y 110 (bueno a no ser que los utilices para otra cosa). Parece mas sencillo modificar el nat que mover mysql...
> 
> Salu2.

 

Perdon opotonil 192.168.2.198 es el servidor win2k3 tambien tiene un servidor de correo se llama CMAIL por eso las peticiones de a los puertos 25 110 y 143 se van ahi.

Por eso todo se me complica 

Tengo dos mail servers en mi red y la idea es reemplazar CMail por Postfix

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Si que se puede tener dos servidores recibiendo tráfico en el mismo puerto local pero no en el mismo puerto de la interface WAN del router que hace NAT.
> 
> El router debería ser capaz de reenviar peticiones entrantes al puerto 110 a uno de los servidores en el mismo número de puerto, y el puerto 111 al otro de los servidores de correo pero esta vez al puerto 110 del mismo, por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> El problema con esto es que todos los servidores de correo que necesiten comunicarse con alguno de tus dos servidores lo harán únicamente por intermedio del puerto 25.
> ...

 

2.198 es un Win2k3 Server y es necesario migrar todos sus recursos a Linux comenzando por el servidor de correo. 

Sigo pensando que poner el servidor de correo fuera de la red local es la mejor alternativa.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Entonces provisoriamente podrías conectarte a dovecot desde afuera por algún otro puerto arbitrario y obviar la parte en que se recibe correo (siempre desde afuera), o habilitar por un ratito el reenvío de puertos para que apunte al 25 TCP de tu nuevo servidor, hacer las pruebas y luego volver a dejar todo como estaba.

De esa forma, una vez que ya esté todo listo, se puede hacer el cambio definitivo al servidor nuevo para que entre en producción. (Es como lo haría yo, al menos).

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Entonces provisoriamente podrías conectarte a dovecot desde afuera por algún otro puerto arbitrario y obviar la parte en que se recibe correo (siempre desde afuera), o habilitar por un ratito el reenvío de puertos para que apunte al 25 TCP de tu nuevo servidor, hacer las pruebas y luego volver a dejar todo como estaba.
> 
> De esa forma, una vez que ya esté todo listo, se puede hacer el cambio definitivo al servidor nuevo para que entre en producción. (Es como lo haría yo, al menos).
> 
> Salud!

 

Lo que acabo de hacer fue poner una PC normal a una linea DSL con ip fija.

Al principio tube un problemilla por que no podia salir ni entrar con los puertos 25 110 y 143, pero ya esta eso resulto y el servidor esta montado, envio correos a todo el internet pero.......

....... sigo sin poder recibir......

Antes los correo rebotaban por que se pasaban al otro servidor de correo y no encontraba el usuario.

Ahora el correo no rebota, lo que me da a entander que el correo si llega al servidor pero no se donde lo deja. no lo veo en la carpeta de correo entrante en el webmail.

Hay algun log del correo que entra y sale de mi servidor ?

--- EDITO ---

Veo que roundcube tiene un log del correo que sale del sistema eso es muy bueno para monitorear el sistema, pero lo entrante ??

Acompaño mi configuracion /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf

http://pastebin.com/Xj3HDR2Z

--- EDITO ---

Que dice este mensaje ? o sea .. por que se produce ese error ?

Disculpe, su mensaje se ha reintegrado

no se puede enviar a uno, o mas destinatarios.

Cuando usted envia un E-mail para admin@gprmexico.net, el servidor indica:

cannot connect to destination host: gprmexico.net(mx) -

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Para las conexiones cliente-servidor que acceden al mailbox para recibir correo se usa dovecot, a la hora del envío de correo ya sea interno o al exterior el encargado de esa parte es postfix, el log de postfix por defecto va a parar a /var/log/messages y como te decía mas arriba, esto se puede cambiar. Por convención se loguea a /var/log/mail.

Sobre el mensaje de error en cuestión, tu nuevo PC sobre la línea DSL parece que no puede resolverse a si mismo como gprmexico.net. Esto es verificable ejecutando:

[code] ~ # hostname -f/code]

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

 *opotonil wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Acabo de descubrir que las carpetas "Enviados", "Papelera", "Basura" etc debo crearlas manualmente para cada usuario. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Hola.... opotonil en que sección de dovecot debo poner ese parrafo ?

Gracias de antemano!

--- EDITO ---

Te pregunto esto por que la idea es que no solamente cree las carpetas si no que tambien las asocie con las carpetas especiales que meneja roundcube

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hola.... opotonil en que sección de dovecot debo poner ese parrafo ?
> 
> 

 

Dentro de "protocol imap" lo activas y en "plugin" lo configuras. Es muy sencillo: http://wiki.dovecot.org/Plugins/Autocreate

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Te pregunto esto por que la idea es que no solamente cree las carpetas si no que tambien las asocie con las carpetas especiales que meneja roundcube
> 
> 

 

Es justo como lo tengo...

Salu2.

----------

## JotaCE

Pues ya tengo todo funcionando... espero ponerlo en produccion pronto, pero estos dias de comer a diario postfix dovecot han sido enriquecedores!

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.

----------

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Seria posible hacer que mi servidor de correo electronico filtre el correo electronico segun el dominio de origen ?

Por ejemplo :

Correo entrante origen dominio1.com -> Aceptado

Corren entrante origen dominio2.org -> Aceptado

Correo entrante origen triplequix.com -> Rechazado

Correo entrante origen apuestasonline.com -> Rechazado

Correo entrante origen gentoo,org -> Aceptado

Que el aceptado sea puesto en su inbox y el rechazado que sea eliminado.

----------

## JotaCE

Se me ocurrio la siguiente idea.

Podria prohibir todo el correo electronico entrante ? y autorizar unicamente los que vengan del dominio "gentoo.org" ?

----------

